# 1/72 Fine Molds Falcon



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Some progress pictures:

*Laying it all out-*



*Using some old Tamiya tank parts to spruce up plain mandibles-*



*Getting the cockpit done. I used some free artwork on the internet for the fine detail. Printed on shiny photo paper and glued in place-*



_More...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Had to shave down Princess, she looked 7 feet tall. I cut her off at the ankles-*



*Over 900 parts count-*



*Tiny little parts-*



_More....._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Artwork surprisingly accurate-*








_More...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ramp walls lack detail, so my daughter crafted some artwork from screen grabs-*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Trying some new weathering techniques- *



*Masking inside detail with dampened cotton-
*





*Then painted the whole thing flat black first-*



_More...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Then sprayed on Tamiya AS 16 leaving black to show through. I went for a look of the 5 footer and the full size set piece-*



*Decals and battle damage marked off in pencil-*



*The landing gear were about 8 pieces each and are designed to be removable so you can have in-flight mode, too-*



_More...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Decals instruction poster, suitable for framing- *



*But the decals lacked the famous "Allied Vanlines/Canopy Ejection Seat decals, so I printed them up using Testor's decal paper-*





_More...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Beginning of the end. All told, I started in June. I finished up with pastel chalks, and thinned artist oils and Turpiniod- *







_More...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*I carefully masked the decals and oversprayed the whole thing with a tiny bit more As 16 to clean up the places that got too dirty. Here are some final pictures- *











*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Afterthoughts and musings:* 

This model went together so very well. I recommend it to anyone who can get there grubby little hands on one before they are history. Not fond of the decals, but I think they were getting old. I should have sprayed the sheet with lacquer first. I won't be using artist oils and Turpeniod anytime soon. Did not have good luck with it. 

The two gunner rooms are tricked out with so much detail and free artwork from the same guy who did the freebie for the cockpit. But nobody can see it. The kit has the option to NOT put in clear styrene for the cockpit or gunner turret rooms. I chose to leave them out because the filming miniature did not have "glass", either.

I consider myself an "advanced amateur". This model can be done well with a little TLC and research. The kit comes with a huge poster of the filming miniature, in many poses from many angles. Wow. It really is suitable for framing. So much out there on the internet for reference. 

A huge thanks to all the folks who helped me. I belong to a model club who has a member currently restoring the 30" and 5 footer for show in museums. He's redoing the whole thing, maybe even the lighting. And even HE gave me a huge compliment. Wow. I brought it to the club meeting the same week he had his hands on the restoration project. That was such an ego boost. 

And thanks to my daughter, who did the artwork for the ramp interior walls. She's helped me out on several projects with her graphic arts skills. What a doll.

Yea, it's not perfect, and there are some serious errors with Fine Molds interpretation of cockpit size, mandible orientation and the smallish radar dish. But until Bandai does one better, this model KILLS the competition! 

:wave:


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice work!

You have to love that hunk of junk.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

This is the ship that made the Kessel run in less than twelve parsecs!

Nice build up!
I have the 1/144 version in my stash and I'd like to have one of these kits too. They have such nice sharp details. 
Using the flat black as a base was a brilliant way to handle that!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

KUROK said:


> This is the ship that made the Kessel run in less than twelve parsecs!
> 
> Nice build up!
> I have the 1/144 version in my stash and I'd like to have one of these kits too. They have such nice sharp details.
> Using the flat black as a base was a brilliant way to handle that!


Thanks everyone. I partially followed a build blog from a gentleman from the EU. 
Lots of good ideas from him.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's an excellent replica. I think that's the best looking, detailed Falcon cockpit I've seen.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> That's an excellent replica. I think that's the best looking, detailed Falcon cockpit I've seen.


Thanks, Xeno!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

You did an incredible job!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very, very nice! All your effort was well worth it! Great job!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, again!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> *Afterthoughts and musings:*
> 
> This model went together so very well. I recommend it to anyone who can get there grubby little hands on one before they are history. Not fond of the decals, but I think they were getting old. I should have sprayed the sheet with lacquer first. I won't be using artist oils and Turpeniod anytime soon. Did not have good luck with it.


What problems did you have with the artist oils and Turpenoid? I've seen this FM Falcon weathering done on Youtube 




 and wanted to try it on my future Falcon build but curious what difficulties you encountered.

You did a really nice job on you Falcon. I'll be really pleased if mine comes out looking anywhere close to your build.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sparky said:


> What problems did you have with the artist oils and Turpenoid? I've seen this FM Falcon weathering done on Youtube
> Discoloration Tutorial Part 1 for Millenium Falcon Weathering - YouTube and wanted to try it on my future Falcon build but curious what difficulties you encountered.
> 
> You did a really nice job on you Falcon. I'll be really pleased if mine comes out looking anywhere close to your build.


I pre-mixed my colors in the Turpinoid, instead of mixing on the model, and used burnt sienna, burnt umber, but no black or gray. I also used a much bigger brush. Thanks for the compliments. Just stealing from tons of others' ideas and techniques!

I think I should've practiced the Turpinoid on some scrap. It's not a good idea to practice on a $200 model. But I DO NOT like the airbrush weathering look. It's too perfect. Remember, less is more. Too many folks overdo the engine weathering. Make sure you get a high def scan of the decal sheet. They are fragile and you may need to print your own. :wave:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> They are fragile and you may need to print your own. :wave:


Great tip, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Stunning- beautiful job


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

spindrift said:


> Stunning- beautiful job


Thanks, Spindrift.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Very excellent model!! I am working on one now- hope it turns out as well as your's has.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

irocer said:


> Very excellent model!! I am working on one now- hope it turns out as well as your's has.


Good luck, irocer. Please post pics!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Great job, kd!

I've got the same kit in my stash and plan on lighting it up. I hope it comes out as nice as yours!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

FlyAndFight said:


> Great job, kd!
> 
> I've got the same kit in my stash and plan on lighting it up. I hope it comes out as nice as yours!


That's a huge compliment! Please post pics of your build!

:wave:


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice build, I enjoyed the thread alot. I just ordered mine right before Thanksgiving and it should get there Monday. Im looking foward to starting the build and hope to use your thread and others I have found as reference. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Flatlander54 said:


> Nice build, I enjoyed the thread alot. I just ordered mine right before Thanksgiving and it should get there Monday. Im looking foward to starting the build and hope to use your thread and others I have found as reference. :thumbsup:


Thanks! There is so much out there. I stole from the best I could find! Feel free to use my daughters art. Should copy at the correct size. 

Please post build pics. Love to see your progress.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im hoping to be able to post pics as I go but will have to come up with a new camera first. My old one found its way in to my ex-wifes possesions when she left 4 months ago.:woohoo: 
I have ordered the Para Grafix photo etch set as well, and I am giving serious deliberation to lighting the Falcon, it seems a shame not to after seeing all the pics online of the lighting jobs people have done. If I decide to go that route it should be an experience because I have no clue what I am doing when it comes to putting something like a lighting kit together...will have to study up on that.
Ive seen pics of some really nice looking resin fans that go in the six exhaust ports on the top rear, but cant seem to locate them anywhere online, maybe someone here can help me locate a supplier for those?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Flatlander54, the extra effort you put into this model really shows. The added details just make it that much better!!

_*You buy chance wouldn't print up a few of the exterior overhead cockpit decals for pay, would you?*_ I don't understand why FM didn't print this being the van lines name is covered up. Suppose it was still too close and recognizable as Allied's maybe? And didn't want to get into any hassle with them....

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Flatlander54 said:


> Im hoping to be able to post pics as I go but will have to come up with a new camera first. My old one found its way in to my ex-wifes possesions when she left 4 months ago.:woohoo:
> I have ordered the Para Grafix photo etch set as well, and I am giving serious deliberation to lighting the Falcon, it seems a shame not to after seeing all the pics online of the lighting jobs people have done. If I decide to go that route it should be an experience because I have no clue what I am doing when it comes to putting something like a lighting kit together...will have to study up on that.
> Ive seen pics of some really nice looking resin fans that go in the six exhaust ports on the top rear, but cant seem to locate them anywhere online, maybe someone here can help me locate a supplier for those?


The starship modeler store says they will begin restocking the Blue Moon brand resin fans for the 1/72 FM kit. Although it may be cheaper to buy the appropriately scaled plane/helicopter/radiator fan kits (a nice prop plane kit might work) and have plenty of extra kit bash parts, to boot! I believe the Blue Moon resin kit will be quite expensive. There are plenty of light kits available as well. I use Culttvman's hobbyshop a lot also. Both stores are excellent. :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Flatlander54, the extra effort you put into this model really shows. The added details just make it that much better!!
> 
> _*You buy chance wouldn't print up a few of the exterior overhead cockpit decals for pay, would you?*_ I don't understand why FM didn't print this being the van lines name is covered up. Suppose it was still too close and recognizable as Allied's maybe? And didn't want to get into any hassle with them....
> 
> ...


No, but I'll do it for free. But seriously, it was very easy. If you have a inkjet printer, I could just send you the file. That way, you could print them on your own printer. I used white (not clear) Testor's decal paper and decal setting spray. Very easy. But I could print them off and send them to you, also.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I saved mostly all the artwork I got on my computer if anyone wants them. Just PM me and I'll email the files to you. I don't mind printing them off, but Testor's paper is pretty crumby. The pictures of my model look better than it does in person!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

a real beauty. the weathing looks really good


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful! Your work is outstanding!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Jafo said:


> a real beauty. the weathing looks really good


Thanks! PM seen. Emailing files soon....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

spindrift said:


> Beautiful! Your work is outstanding!


Thanks!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Makes me wish I had not sold my unbuilt one


----------

